# Easter Bunny



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 16, 2009)

This is a cute advertisment for bunnies. I feel awful for them, but good for finding a potential home. This woman is knowledgable of buns, thank goodness.

Adoptables! Maybe I'll move this to the rescue me section!...I so want Kanga.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hq74VRg87bY&feature=related]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hq74VRg87bY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Apr 16, 2009)

Jadeicing posted about this , this is the rescue that she fosters for 3bunnies rescue

great video


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 17, 2009)

Could you find me the link to that? I'm sorry, so we'll just make this an ad on to Ali's.


----------



## kmtangelkrystal (Apr 17, 2009)

wow... thats such a good idea! i wish it was a nationaly orginization or well buisness i'd want to adopt one for shure! now i am thinking about adopting a bunny instead of buying one....^^ thanks


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 17, 2009)

Those little Dutch babies in the video are SO cute!  

That's a great educational video that really explains how much work bunnies are. 

Emily


----------



## RexyRex (Apr 18, 2009)

I have wanted Kanga for at least a year...I wish I lived closer


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 19, 2009)

BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote:


> Those little Dutch babies in the video are SO cute!
> 
> That's a great educational video that really explains how much work bunnies are.
> 
> Emily



She was found with her babies outside in a box. They are lionheads. There were 5 babies there are 3 left. She had a second litter of 6.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 23, 2009)

Is Kanga still available?:shock:


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 23, 2009)

Kanga should be going to her new home tomorrow!


----------



## RexyRex (Apr 23, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Kanga should be going to her new home tomorrow!



:yes:arty:

I am sitting here at work with tears in my eyes, you have made my day!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 23, 2009)

*RexyRex wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Kanga should be going to her new home tomorrow!
> ...


Trust me we were all crying when we heard!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 24, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *RexyRex wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *JadeIcing wrote: *
> ...


Awwww! Yay, Kanga, girly!:inlove: That's great!


----------



## paul2641 (Apr 24, 2009)

Did she get rehomed with someone on this site?


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 24, 2009)

Nope. That would have been cool.


----------



## paul2641 (Apr 24, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Nope. That would have been cool.


Oh I wish she was with one of us too.


----------

